# Diaphragm turkey calls



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So am I the only person who no matter how hard I try and How long I practice, I just can't get the hang of diaphragm calls? I can get noises out of them (on good days), but nothing that sounds like turkeys.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nope, you're not the only one. I hate them, I can get decent elk sounds out of mouth diaphragms, but my turkey has always been hit or miss. I hate having that nasty tasting thing in my mouth which is why I don't practice with it as much as with other calls. I don't use them anymore.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I been trying for twenty years and still not completely happy with a mouth call. But, a couple of things to try...besure and trim the edges of the call so it fits snug and seals against the roof of your mouth...you don't want air leaking around the sides, it also makes it so you don't have to force the air past the call. If you're hearing the sound of rushing air, the call needs trimming. Secondly, start by making soft sounds, learn that and it will come easier. Thirdly, you might actually sound better than you think, make a recording of you sound, you might be surprised. It's like the sound of your own voice, when you hear a recording you're always surprised...is that me?:smile:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Try a call with smooth tape. It may make a difference for you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

For the reasons listed above I was having trouble with the mouth call too. I could call elk no problem but turkeys was a different story. The problem I have is the latex they use is always way too thick. I started making my own calls a few years ago and found a very thin light grade of latex to use that works ten times better. Now my mouth calls are the bomb and I can get good sounds out of em without using hardly any air. Makes calling softly very easy and I think calling soft is THE key to fooling gobblers.

Here's a link to the web sight where I bought my call making kit.
http://www.callpurrfect.com/


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Mouth calls are not easy to master. I started using a piece of palmetto leaf that my great grandfather taught me how to call with. Was really great to finally get the new mouth calls when they first came out. It takes a lot of practice to master them. The thinner ones I find work the best. The late Kenny Morgan, a turkey call maker used new latex condoms to make his tube calls. They worked great and sounded exactly like a real turkey. Try out different makes and find the one that works best for you. Now they even make some that are smaller in size and fit better in the roof of your mouth. Get some CD's of some good callers and practice, practice don't wait until the week before opening day. Good luck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The late Kenny Morgan, a turkey call maker used new latex condoms to make his tube calls.


That's the key to a good turkey call. The latex I use is the same stuff they use to make condoms. Very thin. ***insert dick jokes here***


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

[QUOTE The late Kenny Morgan, a turkey call maker used new latex condoms to make his tube calls. [/QUOTE]

Im glad that you clarified they were NEW condoms


----------

